# How not to....



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)

Sometimes thinking hurts ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2021)

...use no knives. Ouch!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2021)

I do hate end opening kits

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 16, 2021)

A letter opener is better than a knife. It can cut through places that knife can not, I. e. The very corners of box.


----------



## WARSPITER (Nov 17, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> A letter opener is better than a knife. It can cut through places that knife can not, I. e. The very corners of box.


yes ,a lot better than an oxy torch

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 17, 2021)

Since some of you put small explosives into completed models to provide entertainment, why not insert the fireworks directly into the box, thereby saving the fuss, paint and glue?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)

I have tried that with the Revell kit but saved neither the paint nor glue. Additionally I lost the brush. But the ugly was on fire well. Generally, not too great idea.





the source: the net

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

